# Why does Skip Bayless hate the Bulls and D Rose?



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Every single video he is in, he talks smack against the Bulls and D Rose. Here are 3 videos from the last couple days.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6250501

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6253641

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=6250542


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

A better question:

Who cares?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I guess Skip wants Rose to play more like Stockton than than a scoring guard, his main complaint is that Rose doesn't get a lot of assist and that hes playing out of position and he really is a 2 guard in the 1 spot. The problem is he keeps overlooking the fact that the Bulls need Rose to score 25 a night and Skip also fails to realize that Rose is the ONLY player in the NBA who is top 10 in Scoring and Assist, the idea that he can't score and dish out is a bad one, heck Rose just dropped 30 and 10 the other night. Assist are a product of great court vision and passes like Nash and Rondo get and wide open shot's created by penetration, but it all comes down to guy's hitting those shots. Look at our starting lineup, the only guy who can hit that wide open shot is at times Deng, Boogans has been better but for 90% of season he could not hit anything. 

Skip basically thinks Rose scores too much, I'll tell you what though, Id take Rose over Rondo and Nash any day of the week. Skip fails to understand that Rose is a game changer, he is the best PG in the NBA.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

Skip is the biggest Micheal Jordan fan on planet Earth. I think he feels threatened by anything that might even slightly take away from his legacy.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

30 points 17 assist, suck on that Skip Bayless. 

The guy bitches that Rose doesn't get a lot of assist or that hes a SG playing PG, dude when Rose's teammates are actually making the wide open shots Rose gets them this is a result. 

MVP


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if the bulls could get a allen/redd/terry type of player, it is over.

ben gordon would have been great....if he was atleast 6'5


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

because he has been wrong about Rose the from the moment he entered the NBA. Said he would never develop a jump shot and that Beasley should have been the Bulls pick


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Because he's Skip Bayless. He's a bitter old crotchety man that quit the Chicago Tribune (verbally assaulting his boss about word count limits on columns). After years toiling in obscurity at the San Jose Mercury news he lucked into a job at ESPN via National A-Hole JIM ROME who frequently put him on his show "Rome is Burning". On ESPN he continues to spew his verbal bile on the nation, and as a result spawned much hatred from people who in their free time create websites like this: 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2256275692

That being said, no one should ever take Skip Bayless seriously. He's a jerk with little to offer in the way of "valid" journalism. As most sports journalists seem to be these days. He's been a prick his entire career, and, he looks like Dracula. 

Thank You, 

SWIFTSLICK


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Because he's Skip Bayless. He's a bitter old crotchety man that quit the Chicago Tribune (verbally assaulting his boss about word count limits on columns). After years toiling in obscurity at the San Jose Mercury news he lucked into a job at ESPN via National A-Hole JIM ROME who frequently put him on his show "Rome is Burning". On ESPN he continues to spew his verbal bile on the nation, and as a result spawned much hatred from people who in their free time create websites like this:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2256275692
> 
> ...


Well put.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He hates on the Bulls and Derrick Rose because it'll get him a response. Chicago is a huge city with a rabid sports scene and you guys love their Bulls. If he puts the Bulls in his target he gets people livid and people who hate a personality are more loyal in watching than people who like them.

Merril Hodge did the same thing with the Eagles for years. It's not as much what the person really believes it's what will keep people tuning in, and nothing gets a sports fan as fired up as a talking head talking bad about their team.


----------



## RoseToNoah (Jul 7, 2010)

he does it b/c it makes people do this.... talk about it. why? b/c that means u watched it = ratings


----------



## La_Verite (Mar 28, 2011)

RoseToNoah said:


> he does it b/c it makes people do this.... talk about it. why? b/c that means u watched it = ratings


Dude, I watch ESPN 1st Take anyways so I know what the OP was going for in his question because I dislike Skip as well. Whats worth it is when other debaters come on, excuse me, other debaters that don't mind disagreeing with him or calling him out. Skip tries to be this Howard Coswel with athletes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

La_Verite said:


> Dude, I watch ESPN 1st Take anyways so I know what the OP was going for in his question because I dislike Skip as well. Whats worth it is when other debaters come on, excuse me, other debaters that don't mind disagreeing with him or calling him out. Skip tries to be this Howard Coswel with athletes.



Bienvenue a basketballforum.com, La Verite!


----------



## La_Verite (Mar 28, 2011)

jnrjr79 said:


> Bienvenue a basketballforum.com, La Verite!


Merci!! :grinning:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Je pense que j'oublie tous le francais.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Je pense que j'oublie tous le francais.


Google translate helps the memory.


----------



## Sugashane (Mar 29, 2011)

I think its because when 1 team does great, generally EVERY other team's fans want to bash them. So he hates on everyone to get the majority to agree with anything, so to speak.

Plus he said Rose would never really develop his shot and was a one dimensional player (drive, drive, drive). He has completely proven Bayless wrong. Skip is entertaining, but remember, as a host if you don't make amazing points all the time you likely need to be controversial and have strong opinions to be remembered.


----------

